# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  22 مليون دينار سنويا كلفة مرضى الكلى.. والفايز يطلق برنامج زراعة الكلى في مستشفى الأم

## ادارة المنتدى

اعلن وزير الصحة الدكتور نايف الفايز عن اطلاق برنامج زراعة الكلى في مستشفى الامير حمزة بعد نجاح اول عمليتين اجريتا الاسبوع الماضي والحالي بنجاح. واوضح ان العمليتين اجريتا من خلال التبرع في اطار الاسرة وان الوزارة بصدد الاعداد لحملة توعية لحث المواطنين على التبرع بالاعضاء من مرضى الموت الدماغي. وقال في مؤتمر صحافي عقده اليوم الاربعاء في المستشفى ان الاردن بصدد انشاء مركز وطني لزراعة الاعضاء بالتعاون والتنسيق مع القطاعات الطبية عبر توفير قاعدة بيانات تحدد اعداد المتبرعين وأولويات المرضى المحتاجين للزراعة وتحد من الاتجار بالاعضاء البشرية. وقال ان كلفة مرضى الكلى تصل الى22 مليون دينار سنويا تتوزع بين غسيل الكلى والعلاج والمتابعة وان البرنامج من شأنه خفض الكلفة. واضاف ان كلفة مريض الكلى على صندوق الكلى تصل الى10 الاف دينار سنويا وفي حال زراعة الكلية للمريض تنخفض الكلفة في السنة التالية للعملية لتصبح3 الاف دينار ثم الف دينار في السنة الثانية حتى تتلاشى الكلفة نهائيا.واشار الى اتفاقية ابرمت العام الحالي مع وزارة الصحة السعودية للاستفادة من تجربة المركز الوطني السعودي لزراعة الاعضاء والتعامل مع المركز الاردني المزمع إنشاؤه أسوة بدول الخليج العربي. وتوسعت المستشفى في برنامج زراعة القوقعة وفق الوزير الذي اشار الى اجراء 25 عملية زراعة خلال الفترة المقبلة والى بدء المستشفى باجراء عمليات جراحة اعصاب عقب تعاقده مع عدد من الأخصائيين من المستشفيات الخاصة والجامعية وكذلك الاعداد لإدخال جراحة القلب للمستشفى قريبا.ولفت الى اتفاقية التعاقد مع الجامعة الهاشمية والتي من خلالها سيتم تدريب طلبة كلية الطب في المستشفى بما يعود بالمنفعة على المرضى ومتلقي الخدمة الطبية في المستشفى. وقال سنقوم برفد المستشفى بعدد من الاختصاصات النادرة في مجال جراحة الصدر. واعتبر وسائل الاعلام رديفا ومساندا لجهود الوزارة والقطاع الطبي وخاصة على صعيد التوعية الصحية. وينتهي خلال الاسابيع المقبلة مشروع حوسبة المستشفى الذي جاء بمكرمة ملكية سامية، وياتي هذا المشروع في اطار حوسبة القطاع الصحي في مسعى لوقف الهدر في الادوية وتوفير الوقت والجهد على المواطنين والمؤسسات الصحية وفق الفايز. بترا

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

